# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Printer Stopped extruding while printing.

## SimonF1

Hi.
I was printing away and noticed the extruder was not pushing any plastic through, so i checked the guide wheel and did a load filament to see if it was pushing it through and it was fine no blockage, but it pumps nothing out on printing. very odd.
can anyone help me?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hi.
> I was printing away and noticed the extruder was not pushing any plastic through, so i checked the guide wheel and did a load filament to see if it was pushing it through and it was fine no blockage, but it pumps nothing out on printing. very odd.
> can anyone help me?


You said you checked the guide-wheel but did you also check the gear in extruder ?
The teeth of gear can get clogged with plastic, causing it to Slip.
Sometime it will load filament but then slip as it heats up.
You need to disassemble the extruder and clean gear, on motor shaft, with a small wire brush, if it is clogged.

Did you try printing more than one object file?
I've seen error in a Rep-G slicer file that caused filament not to feed.

----------


## SimonF1

Thanks for the help, i appreciate it.
Yes i had the extruder off and cleaned some very very small flakes but nothing much, then put it all back again and no different.
when i load the extruder it pulls the filament in nice and smooth and ive held it back with some pressure and it managed to pull it np unless i really do hold it back then the  extruder starts clicking. so im lost to what can be happening. the print im printing is a print ive done 20 or 30 times so its not that.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks for the help, i appreciate it.
> Yes i had the extruder off and cleaned some very very small flakes but nothing much, then put it all back again and no different.
> when i load the extruder it pulls the filament in nice and smooth and ive held it back with some pressure and it managed to pull it np unless i really do hold it back then the  extruder starts clicking. so im lost to what can be happening. the print im printing is a print ive done 20 or 30 times so its not that.


Did you clean the guide-Tube, that connects Nozzle to mounting-block ?
(I use a brass-wire, the same size as inside of Tube, to push out everything, after it is heated)

If that is clean and the nozzle Temp is not changing (cooling for some reason),
 then it must be binding somewhere at spool or guides from spool ?

----------


## SimonF1

> Did you clean the guide-Tube, that connects Nozzle to mounting-block ?


Ok i took the nozzles off and destroyed both them Teflon guide tubes and had to buy some more.

Received to new Teflon tube today and fitted to both extruder's then did a bed levelling and then on to a print and omfgg its printing fine haha 

what im confused about is why it could load and extrude filament, but not print anything, anyway its all working now, Thanks EagleSeven you have been a great help mate  :Smile:

----------


## EagleSeven

> Ok i took the nozzles off and destroyed both them Teflon guide tubes and had to buy some more.
> 
> Received to new Teflon tube today and fitted to both extruder's then did a bed levelling and then on to a print and omfgg its printing fine haha 
> 
> what im confused about is why it could load and extrude filament, but not print anything, anyway its all working now, Thanks EagleSeven you have been a great help mate


The guide-Tubes we use do Not have Teflon inserts in them, and Never had any, 
 they work great and are easy to clean, without any possible damage.

From what I've read, the type tubes that have Teflon in them Cause more Trouble, than they help !
But we've never used the type with Teflon, so I'm no expert about that.
I just Know that the tubes without Teflon work great,
 as long as you keep a brass-wire handy to clean them out when needed !

----------


## SimonF1

> The guide-Tubes we use do Not have Teflon inserts in them, and Never had any, 
>  they work great and are easy to clean, without any possible damage.


ok i will remember this for the future  :Smile:  Thanks again.

----------

